# Starz app on Apple TV 3 stopped working



## Coca Cola Kid

I have a Starz subscription via DirecTV but its app doesn't work on my Apple TV 3 any more. It just says "Uh oh. Something went wrong. Please try again later". How do I fix this?


----------



## MysteryMan

I've had similar issues with the Starz App with my Sony XBR-55X900C. What worked for me was uninstalling/reinstalling the Starz App.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

I fixed it. I had to reset the Apple TV. It's working fine now


----------



## Rich

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I fixed it. I had to reset the Apple TV. It's working fine now


That should always be the first step.

Rich


----------



## l'Aucherie

I find that I have to reinstall apps and/or reset my Apple TV3 to get apps working properly more frequently than I think I should have to. This is also the case for the ATV3's of friends and family even after quite a few firmware updates. Apple "ain't" what it used to be!


----------

